# Help with Video playback for Android



## Vicpdx17 (Feb 13, 2013)

So I have been using a WIP rom that currently does not have Video playback, and well I love watching videos so it kind of takes away from the android experience some.

My question is: How can I get video playback going in Android and what files are needed?

This rom is for the HTC vivid but ported over from the intl One S.

Step I have done with the software: Inputted the latest ICS drivers for the Adreno 220.


----------

